# 2x2-7x7 BLD Relay Success (on video)!!!



## cmhardw (Jul 31, 2009)

Uh-oh. There's no BLD solving video in this thread, you've just been

Surprise Challenged by Chris Hardwick!

There's only one Golden Rule:

*Surprise Challenge Golden Rule)* Do the challenge listed below *right now*.

Clarification of the #1 rule: Don't warm up, don't practice. Just do the challenge right this very moment.

*Additional Rules:*

1) Don't do the challenge if doing so would put you in a dangerous situation. For example don't do the challenge while driving.

2) If you do not have the puzzle/item/etc. that the challenge requests on your person, and you would like to participate, then you must make every reasonable effort to do the challenge at your very *FIRST* available opportunity.

3) Post any funny happenings or stories that occur during your challenge.

----------------------------------------------
Ok, here's the challenge!

3x3x3 Prepared Solve Challenge

You have a maximum of 10 minutes to prepare the absolute fastest possible solution to the following scramble. You may use any tool whatsoever, including your own brain, to discover the fastest solution. However, you only have 10 minutes to find your best possible solution. At the end of 10 minutes you *must* solve the cube and time your solve. This time counts, no matter if it is a DNF, a pop explosion, or a super mega awesome fast solve. Once you are finished, post a reply with your time, and remember - Have Fun!

The scramble is listed below, good luck! Remember, you must do the challenge *right now*.

3x3x3 Prepared Solve Challenge Official Scramble: L U2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 F R2 B2 F' D B F D' F' U' F' R' B2 D' U2 L2 F B'

Once again, Good Luck Everyone!
Chris


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 31, 2009)

19.66    

Good job on your BLD Relay!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 31, 2009)

10.38

solution forthcoming

z x M U R2' F' B' (6)
y2 z' U R2' U2 y R U R' (12)
x2 y l' U R' U' (l + R) U R' U' (20)
(l + R) U R' U' (24)
l' x U R2 U2 y R U R2' (31)
U' F U R U' R' F' R (39)
L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U (51)

Kind of a crappy scramble.



Yes said:


> Good job on your BLD Relay!



Uh, he didn't actually do it. The title was just to get people to click on the thread.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 31, 2009)

10.75..locked up on PLL..argh


----------



## mazei (Jul 31, 2009)

9.41
62 moves
62/9.41 = 6.5887353878852284803400637619554 tps

I just finished taking my bath and am still in my towel when this came along. Darn you Chris.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

I just got Chris-Hardwicked!


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

mazei said:


> 9.41
> 62 moves
> 62/9.41 = 6.5887353878852284803400637619554 tps
> 
> I just finished taking my bath and am still in my towel when this came along. Darn you Chris.



Errr...it wasn't 12 hours exactly from now or whatever, it was just RIGHT NOW. So, you were watching the computer while taking a bath?:fp


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 31, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > 9.41
> ...



Congrats on knowing how to read.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 31, 2009)

11.08... not very good.. I like such challenges


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 31, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Good job on your BLD Relay!
> ...



Actually it was a joke.


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2009)

9.85
47 moves, 4.77 tps

Solution:
D R2 F U D L' B'

R2 U' R L U2 R L2 U' L'

U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R = 26 move f2l

LL = air jeff and U perm (21 with AUF)

I used the phrase 'use any tools' liberally - thanks Johannes for your cube solver! I had to read the solution while solving though, I didn't have time to learn it as nature called.
Nice trick anyway Chris


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 31, 2009)

But seriously Chris do try a 2-7 BLD Relay


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't get it... :confused: How is Cube Explorer not considered "any tool whatsoever"? I got 7.52 on a 19-move solution by CE  That's only 2.xx tps, but considering how fingertrick-unfriendly the solution is, and the fact that I had to memorize the entire solution in about 5 minutes, I'm pretty happy with my time 

Edit: I guess we all got Wick-wolled huh? (I kinda like the term )


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2009)

8.50
Is it acceptable to use Cube Explorer....???


----------



## andatude (Jul 31, 2009)

GRRRR

26.75

Trying out my cube4you cube, click this interesting thread and BOOM! CHALLENGE!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, Chris, you successfully 'wick-wolled me. I was so amazed to see the announcement - I was thinking "and you said you weren't doing the big cubes BLD"! And I had just gotten up, so I was pretty bleary-eyed when I had to do the challenge.

I decided that just practicing a straightforward Fridrich solution would be best for me. I got a fairly reasonable solve except for the E perm at the end, and just practiced it for 8 minutes.

Challenge: 20.42 seconds

Solution:
cross: x2 y' D R F L D2 B
1st pair: R' U' R L' U' L
2nd pair: U' R U' R' U' F' U' F
3rd pair: U2 B U' B'
4th pair: U2 L U L' U' L U L'
OLL: F' U' L' U L F
PLL: U2 R B' R' F R B R' F' R B R' F R B' R' F'


----------



## Slash (Aug 13, 2009)

10.30

LoL, PLL skip
locked up at the cross xD

Chris, you should try the 2-7 BLD relay (seriously)


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



Hahahaha.. He never makes sense, it's alright 
Thanks for making my day though Paul


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> 1) Don't do the challenge if doing so would put you in a dangerous situation. For example don't do the challenge while driving.



My cube is having a stressful time, doing this challenge may put my life in danger.

Remind me never to click on a thread started by _cmhardw_ again.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

Never click on a thread started by _cmhardw_ again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Never click on a thread started by _cmhardw_ again.



Thanks bud .


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 13, 2009)

I got 12.57. 

The first layer was 12 turns (I think). I got the corners in 10 turns. Three redges were placed in 8 turns. It took 6 turns to get the last redge and orient the midges. The rest of the cube took 4 turns. The whole solution was 40 turns. That's just over 3 turns per second.

I couldn't go very fast because I am using an unlubricated cube that has toothpaste in it.


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 13, 2009)

My solution: 

B F' L2 U2 D B2 R F U F D F' B' D' F B2 R2 F' B2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 L'

My time: 

13.33  lol


----------



## Jatt (Aug 13, 2009)

while it occurs to me now i could have just reversed the scramble to solve the cube, i slow solved a few times to find a good solution then practiced it for 5 or so minutes.

13.80


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2009)

10.21

scramble:L U2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 F R2 B2 F' D B F D' F' U' F' R' B2 D' U2 L2 F B'

solution:
U' R2 x' y' Uw L2 Uw2 y' R2
y' U' R U' R2 U R
U2 R U2 R'
y2 U R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
Lw y' R U R' U'
y R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R


----------



## Nero (Aug 14, 2009)

7.92

Solution:
y L2 F' L' (U' D2) F (6)
L U2 L' U L U' L' (13)
L' U L U' y L U2 L' R U' R' (23)
U L' U L U' L' U' L (31)
L U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' (42)
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 (58)

7.32 tps

Got lucky. 
Hate the Left turns though.


----------

